
Bell Labs and the end of game-changing innovation (2012) - forgingahead
http://business.time.com/2012/03/27/like-building-refrigerators-bell-labs-and-the-end-of-game-changing-innovation/
======
djyaz1200
I was surprised the author didn't highlight the pressure that the stock market
exerts on companies to produce short term gains. Isn't that what's
discouraging long term focused R&D? Seems there has been a shift from in house
R&D to acquiring companies.

~~~
melling
Is it relevant here? Google, for example, spends a small fortune on research.

~~~
rfzabick
Google is the exception, and as I understand it, Google stock doesn't carry
with it the same voting rights that most stock does. Larry and Sergei want to
retain control so that they can fund lots of research and not have activist
shareholders vote to return the funds to shareholders.

